# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Drawing tablet? Anime program?

## slayer

Anyone know of some good tablets I could probably use? I heard Wacom was good. My mom said she wanted to take me out to look at some anime making programs. Im sure there might be something out there that would make it easier to make anime but I already have photoshop so if I could get a tablet it could probably make things easier and more organized for me.

But what I'm really looking for is a drawing tablet. But if someone has a good suggestion for some anime program then please feel free to share it with us.

----------


## Jdeadevil

You know what you did with the drawing over a traced picture with Photoshop? Why don't you just continue doing that? Or you could go solo and draw them yourself.  ::D:

----------


## tekmo

I don't have an opinion on tablets, but I'd recommend going to best buy and asking the geek squad, They usually have pretty good suggestions.

----------


## slayer

> You know what you did with the drawing over a traced picture with Photoshop? Why don't you just continue doing that? Or you could go solo and draw them yourself.



I don't want to keep tracing stuff...I can draw but it would make things easier for me if I had a tablet. I could easily edit my work in photoshop than pencil and paper. Plus I don't have to worry about smudges or anything...

Plus using the pen tool takes forever...

----------


## ♥Mark

Anime program? You mean, like an anim-ation program? The only one I know of is Flash, which is expensive (unless you pirate it,_ but no one does that_). If you just mean something that's conductive to anime/manga style drawings, I guess a vector art program would be good for cell shading, but I think you can do vectors in Photoshop.

----------


## slayer

Yeah I mean anime/manga. And you can do cell-shading in photoshop too. But theres probably something out there that makes it easier to do.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Anime program? You mean, like an anim-ation program? The only one I know of is Flash, which is expensive (unless you pirate it,_ but no one does that_). If you just mean something that's conductive to anime/manga style drawings, I guess a vector art program would be good for cell shading, but I think you can do vectors in Photoshop.



Yes, you can. And Paint Shop Pro.

----------


## ♥Mark

> Yeah I mean anime/manga. And you can do cell-shading in photoshop too. But theres probably something out there that makes it easier to do.



Probably. You might want to look into vector art programs, then.

----------


## Grod

> Yes, you can. And Paint Shop Pro.



I hate that program.

----------


## Sornaensis

I'll bet the feeling's mutual  :smiley: .

----------


## nina

I have a Wacom Intuos 3, it's really great. Adobe Illustrator is good for vector art.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I've got a Wacom CTE-440. I'd suggest nothing less than Wacom. (It's really the only one I have experience with, but I've heard a lot of horror-stories about other brands.)

----------


## Grod

> I'll bet the feeling's mutual .



Uh... because a program hates me? Is that what you were trying to do there?

...No.

----------


## ninja9578

I'm sure that Final Cut Studio 2 can do that easily, but it's expensive.  I guess if you can afford Photoshop then you can afford FCP though.

I'd think Photoshop would work just fine, after all, South Park is made in Photoshop.

----------


## Merlock

There is no software to help you draw anime. It's drawn by hand just like any art.
How you draw it, on paper and then scan it or via a tablet, is your choice, but nothing will replace a hand-drawn sketch and Photoshop for colouring and shading, though that requires some studying too.

----------


## Tornado Joe

I agree with the *Wacom* as far as tablets. *Photoshop* is the graphics and image manipulation software of choice - although if you want to do some realistic painting effects, check out *Painter* (now Painter X). I don't have this latest version, but back in the day it could simulate different types of media (watercolor, pastel, oils, etc.) and different papers. Can't imagine how much fun this new version would be.

As far as technique, I'd like to recommend one to you if you like anime:
Draw your subject
Scan it
Pull it into a vector program (such as Illustrator)
Trace the lines (using the pen tool and least amount of points possible)
Experiment with different stroke types, like marker, brush, straight, etc.
Save it
Open in Photoshop
Make sure your drawing is on the top layer then set its mode to "multiply"
Create a layer beneath it and start coloring!
It's as if you were working on a traditional animation cell.  :wink2:

----------


## Merlock

> As far as technique, I'd like to recommend one to you if you like anime:
> Draw your subject
> Scan it
> Pull it into a vector program (such as Illustrator)
> Trace the lines (using the pen tool and least amount of points possible)
> Experiment with different stroke types, like marker, brush, straight, etc.
> Save it
> Open in Photoshop
> Make sure your drawing is on the top layer then set its mode to "multiply"
> ...



Wait, so inking really is outdated?

In the sense that the outline can be traced in Illustrator and you have a clean scan? But won't that reduce the...smoothness? Or is the tracing in Illustrator done through the tablet?

I've just always been under the impression that anything but colouring and shading done with software turns out rather...stale, fake looking.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> Wait, so inking really is outdated?
> 
> I've just always been under the impression that anything but colouring and shading done with software turns out rather...stale, fake looking



No, inking is still done and an artform in itself which takes great skill. However, for someone not as skilled and specialized in inking, tracing the image with a vector program will yield incredibly clean and smooth lines (obviously), gives you the ability to 'undo' any mistakes instantly, and an infinite number of ways to correct the line. If you've ever used the pen tool in Flash or Illustrator you know what I mean. And you would not use the tablet for the tracing. You could, but it's much easier clicking on points and using the bezier handles. It takes practice just like anything else, but once you learn it's great.

I wouldn't necessarily recommend this method if you were doing an entire comic book - and specially not an entire animation sequence!! But for one piece of art it can really make a difference. If fact, I wouldn't be surprised one bit if the dude with the white hair in your sig was outlined with vector lines. Those curves look way too smooth and angular (and appear to be tinted with color, a technique used a lot in some animations such as the ones found on campchaos.com)

----------


## slayer

Ok so all I really need now is a tablet? I don't think I have Illustrator and I don't feel like getting it. I can do my stuff in photoshop. But whats a good cheap Wacom tablet?

What about this one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823100045
It seems good and it's the cheapest one on newegg. I have yet to look at Ebay for anything.

----------


## Merlock

Is there really that much appeal in a tablet?
What makes it better than sketching by hand and scanning?

----------


## slayer

I haven't used a tablet but I'm guess it would be a whole lot easier because you wouldn't have to worry about eraser smudges and if your using photoshop, you can make new layers and keep things more organized.

----------


## Merlock

Aye, but it's a...tablet! This awkward...thing, lying there...and making you look to the screen instead of your drawing space...

Maybe it's just me but I can't imagine drawing on anything but paper with a pencil. o.o

----------


## ♥Mark

> Maybe it's just me but I can't imagine drawing on anything but paper with a pencil. o.o



Only a philistine deprives himself of the wonders of MS Paint. For shame, Merlock.

----------


## Merlock

*Digital inking! Illustrator power!*

I can't believe I've been turned away from drawing all this time due to not being aware of it...
I kept thinking that I'd have to trace the sketches by hand or whatnot...
Oh, the injustice of my own ignorance.  ::damnit::

----------


## Tornado Joe

> What makes it better than sketching by hand and scanning?



Sketching and scanning is still recommended. The tablet is most valuable when doing the coloring or airbrushing because you can control things like size and opacity of the stroke depending on the pressure you apply.





> Aye, but it's a...tablet! This awkward...thing, lying there...and making you look to the screen instead of your drawing space...



It's just another tool that you learn how to handle. Didn't you find it awkward the first time you tried using a brush (compared to a hard-tipped medium like a pencil)? Ever try calligraphy?

it's really weird at first, but you eventually get the 'feel' of the pen on the tablet and it's effect on the screen. Only thing that can get tricky is if your tablet is at an angle while you draw - it's accuracy suffers a bit.

----------


## slayer

So I should still sketch and scan? But then color and do everything else with a tablet?

----------


## Merlock

As far as I recall seeing, colouring and shading is done in Photoshop with a mouse. Various effects and tools for shading, burning (light glints) and so on.

This is why I've so actively posted against the use of tablets in here. Not because I want to dissuade you or any such. I'm as curious of the matter as you. But I just don't see a use for a tablet in the case of drawing anime and such. Sure, it's a matter of preference but...aye, just thoughts out loud.

*ceases to hi-jack this thread*  :tongue2:

----------


## slayer

I just find it hard to get something just write with the mouse, like when your writing your name. I find it much easier to do that with a pencil. Because a mouse is big and the pencil is small...

----------


## Merlock

Well, aye, thus sketching with a pencil on paper and colouring/shading in Photoshop with a mouse since that's not something you actually use strokes for but rather effects of various sorts and such.

Apparently, the digital inking can be done either with or without a tablet. So I imagine if you have the money for a tablet and you want one, why not get it. To each their own.

----------


## slayer

I guess I really just have to get used to drawing on blank paper instead of notebook paper...

----------


## Merlock

I saw a guide somewhere to remove notebook paper lines in the inking phase but, aye, of course clean paper is best.

Besides, there's just something about using a pencil on paper...and its gliding smooth strokes, precisely following your fingers, allowing you to control the lines perfectly...and with a comfy little eraser atop the led pencil for small corrections that can be made in an instant...  :Boggle:

----------


## Tornado Joe

> and its gliding smooth strokes, precisely following your fingers, allowing you to control the lines perfectly...and with *a comfy little eraser* atop the led pencil for small corrections that can be made in an instant...




I got this pen - see that dark part on the top? That's the "eraser" - when you flip the pen over and use that side it automatically switches to the eraser tool in photoshop. Then switches back when you use the other end.  :wink2: 

Now THIS would be cool:

----------


## Goldney

Yup, I have a Wacom, I have to say it's absolutely fine. You get what you pay for.

----------


## pinkmouse

When you use the mouse, do you look at the mouse or at the screen? Using a pen & tablet is the same learning curve.

I just wanted to add that if the OP wants to draw animations then pencil: http://www.blendernation.com/2007/06...tion-software/ is a free 2D vector animation application. It's still in beta (the bucket-fill tool really only works on bitmap layers) but it's in active development and I've had a lot of fun playing about with it.

xx
P

----------


## nina

TJ, I'm looking at getting the Wacom 12 CintiqWX. Little pricey, but probably be worth it. I could never get used to drawing with my tablet and having to look at my laptop screen. I think it would be so much easier to be able to look at where I'm drawing.

So yeah...I'm going to find the cheapest one I can. Probably find something good on alibaba. =)

----------


## Tornado Joe

Hey that's awesome! I'm due for a new tablet myself (I'm still on my old dinky 4x6). I've been going back and forth trying to justify the purchase of a new mac (again, still using my old dual G4!). Figured once I decide(and get the proper fund$ ), I'll upgrade my entire 'office' in one painful swoop. 

They still seem a bit pricey, but hopefully by now they got all the bugs out of the technology for these devices.

 Cool, now I'll have someone I can get an honest review of it from  ::teeth::

----------


## Serkat

Use this with a piece of cardboard as a remote tablet or on a LCD monitor as an interactive tablet (best to have a monitor that you can remove from the stand and lay down). 40$. Spend rest on something useful.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5s5EvhHy7eQ

----------


## theyearthreethousand

I also have a Wacom Intuos 3, but I don't use it enough and I will probably sell it. I draw traditionally on paper > scan my image (600 dpi) > and depending on the quality I will either just play with the contrast or completely redraw the image using illustrator (for outlines) > then, to add minimalist colour I will open photoshop or on some occasions use illustrator > I use the pen tool in photoshop to add blocks of colour, as my digital style isn't realistic - and this is the reason why I don't use my tablet that often. possibly, I will use it for erasing tricky parts or getting a nice graduation - but this doesn't warrant the price.

May I ask how old you are? (OP)

----------


## foxrain

> Anyone know of some good tablets I could probably use? I heard Wacom was good. My mom said she wanted to take me out to look at some anime making programs. Im sure there might be something out there that would make it easier to make anime but I already have photoshop so if I could get a tablet it could probably make things easier and more organized for me.
> 
> But what I'm really looking for is a drawing tablet. But if someone has a good suggestion for some anime program then please feel free to share it with us.



Hello, 

Yes, I use a wacom tablet, 'Bamboo fun'; to be exact. It's wonderful for making anime sketches, and the like. It's not too, costly either; I think I bought it for around 100$, but it came with Some applications including Corel Painter 3 and Photoshop Elements 4.0. It also came with a mouse. The only downside for me with the bamboo fun pack, is that the tablet was small: 8" by 8" , to be exact. I find it hurts my wrist a bit every now and then, but I just have to make sure I begin drawing in a comfortable position. I also think that with every table, it takes some getting used to. Once you do, though you'll be having an enormous amount of fun! ^___^ Hope that helped you. PM me any time, I always love a good chat with a fellow artist. ^_^

----------


## Serith

I got a tablet recently, and definitely recommend it.  For me, it makes art a hundred times more convenient, because I hate having to deal with scanners and all the irritating limitations of different traditional art mediums.  

I also recommend you get a Wacom tablet, basically everything they sell is good.  The cheapest model is the bamboo, but that's smaller, and lacks a few features.  I recommend the next cheapest model, the bamboo fun, specifically the medium size.  It works very well and can be found for under $150.

For software, I prefer Painter X (Painter Essentials 3 comes with the tablet, but Painter X can do a lot more).  Painter X doesn't take long to learn, and allows you to easily imitate traditional art forms without having to tolerate their limitations.

----------

